# Good trails near Malvern or Worcester, UK?



## amaner (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey all.

I'll be working in the Malvern Hills area for a couple weeks in early May, and would love to bring my bike and hit some nice singletrack. (Traveling from VA, USA, for reference.) Any thoughts? Anything within an hr or so from Malvern would be great, though I'm certainly up for a weekend trip to do some riding in Wales. 
Any help is most appreciated. 

Andrew


----------



## VonTurnerSki (Jun 17, 2005)

amaner said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'll be working in the Malvern Hills area for a couple weeks in early May, and would love to bring my bike and hit some nice singletrack. (Traveling from VA, USA, for reference.) Any thoughts? Anything within an hr or so from Malvern would be great, though I'm certainly up for a weekend trip to do some riding in Wales.
> Any help is most appreciated.
> ...


Sure, there's a vast amount of high quality riding within an hour or so from where you will be. I could just list several, but your best bet would be to buy what's probably the definitve guide to the area and take your pick.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0948153504/qid=1140525832/026-2748717-9643666

(I'm a Longmynd ride man myself!)

There's also the possibilty of doing Coed-y-Brenin or one of the other "man made" routes, It all depends of whether you would like an epic in the wilds of Mid Wales or a taylor made experience (with the associated crowds). Which ever you choose i'm sure that you'll not be disapointed.


----------



## amaner (Aug 6, 2004)

Appreciate the info. I'll order the book and see what I can fit in while there.

Thanks!


----------



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

*Loads*

How about the Malvern hills! There is certainly enough trails up there to keep you amused during the evenings and probably alot of the weekends.

A short drive away are the Brecon Beacons, Black Mountains, Cotswolds, Shropshire and Forest of Dean.

Drive a bit further and Afan, Quantocks & Cannock Chase are all within 2 hours drive.

To get more info or meet up with people when your over here check out the forum at www.singletrackworld.com.

Later

Fluff


----------

